# Marineland Stealth Pro heaters



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thought I would post this here. If they are doing this, it must be safety related: RECALL-Marineland Stealth PRO heater


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I have a marineland stealth pro 200.
Are they doing the recall in Canada?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure. You may try and go to their website and see if there is any info posted.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

I googled it and also did a search on petsmart and marineland website and they did not mention any recalls.

I did found a lot about it in the different forums and also the original poster where it exploded and busted his 75gal tank.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Which manufacturing dates? there is absolutely NOTHING formal about this on petsmarts nor marinelands website. According to some there is no recall at all on them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have one and plan to call the customer service numbers listed in that thread.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Let me know, I always disconnect when on hold with places. I have the older non illuminated models, 2007 manufacturing date and a 2010 manufacturing date.


----------



## Ziggy (Jan 1, 2011)

I had 2 of the 250's, 1 in the tank and one in the sump. I still had the original boxes, and when I took them to Petsmart yesterday, the manager was fully aware of the recall and all 200's and 250's had been pulled.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Petsmart might be doing it on their own. They as a company can recall an item if the customers complain enough, They have these little net trolls on their payroll that just search for "petsmart" all day and night long and if they see a pattern they will pull em,send em back to their vendor for credit and the vendor will destroy or return to manufacturer at the manufacturers expense. 
We did this often at Cabela's and Petco.


Just got off the phone with my buddy's who are manager's at my local petsmart(called one texted the other for two different store confirmations) There is a COMPANY recall on the items in question and its the illuminated models not the older far more reliable models. I am sure marineland knows about it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the confirmation. Illuminated dial, correct?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just got this in my email:

February 15, 2011 
Dear BENJAMIN, 

We're contacting you with important news about your Marineland Stealth PRO Heater. Marineland is investigating quality issues involving the Stealth PRO Submersible Heater line, and out of an abundance of caution, they have stopped selling 100, 150, 200, 250 and 300 watt models. If you have questions about this stop sale or to return these heaters under your Marineland warrantees, please call Marineland Customer Service at 800-338-4896. 

Please stop using it immediately and take the following steps: 

Unplug the heater from the wall to stop the flow of electricity 
Let the heater cool for 15 minutes 
Remove the heater from the tank 
As a valued customer, your satisfaction is our priority and we would like to offer a replacement or refund for the heater you purchased from us. 
Our team of Aquatic Specialists recommends the Marineland Visi-Therm Heaters or Fluval M Submersible Heaters as appropriate substitutes 

Please contact Foster & Smith Aquatics Customer Service at 1-800-443-1160 at your earliest convenience to arrange the proper return and exchange/refund of your Marineland Stealth PRO Submersible Heater. 

We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused. Please let us help you continue to enjoy your favorite hobby for many years to come! 

Sincerely,
Customer Care Team,
Foster and Smith Aquatics
1-800-443-1160
[email protected]


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

He said it was the newer illiuminated models having the issues, no one has returned a older model yet for this.

I had one split on me and that was in 2007 and its replacement is fine. To stop this issue a simple heater controller can be used, heaters wont burn up or break if the controller is used.

I use all the cheap insurance equipment I can on my tanks. I cant afford to have any mechanical issues with all these darn babies.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You would hope a controller saved you, but not sure it would keep a heater from exploding. Which is what happened to one person. I use controllers and started using titanium heaters for my larger tanks recently to try them out. They come with controllers.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

heater controller will shut it off before it gets to the point of explosion. they explode when they overheat and if you got a controller set at 86 the power to the heater is cut off when the temp reaches 86 at the heater controller.

I too have changed to titanium heaters with controllers. Some come with controllers and some dont, my via aqua ones did but my new ones from aquacave dont, its a additional 50 bucks for the controller


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Emailed Marineland and they have sent me a replacement visi-therm 200w heater.
Very quick response. Less than a week.

Thanks Marineland.


----------



## MarieH (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello to all I am new to this site but I wanted to drop a line to let everyone know that I purchased one of these heaters in Dec. I have a 30 gallon fresh water tank full of fish and a 16 gallon reef tank. I look at both tanks constantly I woke up the other morning and started on my routine of checking everything on my tanks the temp and so on I always look at my reef tank temp. everyday because it is built into the wall so it is something I monitor. The temp was fine and was not above normal. I just had sat down in my chair beside the tank when I heard what sounded like a bomb went off. I looked up and the whole side had come out of my reef tank. Water, coral and the three fish that I had were washing out onto the floor. I tried to save what I could but have lost several already. These heaters are dangerous if you have one GET IT OUT NOW!!!! The only thing I could come up with is that the next time it came on it shorted out or something. I have contacted the company. They were very nice and ask me for pictures and estimates for my loss. Just wanted everyone to know about my problem with them and to encourage people to remove them at once.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, sorry to hear that. I just replaced mine about 2wks ago. Funny thing is, despite all the info out there about these things people think they are okay if they haven't had any problems with them. Things is, once a problem occurs who knows what it will do.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

are they still taking them back ?? 

i have a marineland visitherm in my tank


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Try calling the place that sold it to you, if it is one of the models mentioned in the recall.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

yea just called petsmart and they said 

"" BRING IT BACK "" 

 

i cant take it back till saturday


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Should be a , not a  , lol. At least they will exchange you for it.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Should be a , not a  , lol. At least they will exchange you for it.




ummmm exchange me for it  

aint i worth a German blue atleast  

lol JK. which one did you get anyway in return for marineland ??


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Some Fluval model. I got mine from Fosterandsmithaquatics.com.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

i just got a fluval M heater ( the one looks shiny glass ) 


but it isnt completely submersible like marineland. 

what are the next best brand that goes completely into the water.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Just got off the phone with marineland, got 75 bucks coming to me, heaters must be shipped back to them broken or not. FedEx to your door just have em boxed, they are starting their pick ups on the 5th.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Just got off the phone with marineland, got 75 bucks coming to me, heaters must be shipped back to them broken or not. FedEx to your door just have em boxed, they are starting their pick ups on the 5th.


I got my replacement a while back. Foster and Smith sent me a new one and I sent them the old one.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I bought new ones already on a cheap sale at aquacave about a year back, so these have been sitting due to not being a PRO but an older one. I tried to get credit for 2x250w but they want the heaters so I had to cover my butt and double check the sizes. Oops, but still its money I didnt have no more and need now with the new house. Wanna buy a perfectly good 30yo white male kidney?


----------

